# Anyone have light size list?



## Icetray (Apr 20, 2018)

I know that there are a few places selling interior and puddle light upgrades, but I was wondering if anyone has posted a list of the light sizes so we can find our own LED replacement lights. Hoping I can source my own.


----------

